# South Central Spring 2006 Rally



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

OK everyone in Texas and nearby, don't have a date or place yet but lets get something going. Would like to get out and meet some of the Outback Family this spring or early summer.









Vern


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Keep in mind that the Republic of Texas is almost 900 miles across -- so something central is going to be important...


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey, Ghosty, the big MO is missing in your map, how about Branson??? Sure, it's not Texas, but doesn't your map feel incomplete?


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Hmmm...how about the Fredericksburg KOA? Very central, nice facility, lots to do...


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Fredericksburg sounds good to me.







Any other ideas for locations?

Vern


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

vern38 said:


> Fredericksburg sounds good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Fredericksburg ---

BTW -- where in Fredericksberg do you guys stay ... that is on my list of places to go -- right before MO...


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Hey, Ghosty, the big MO is missing in your map, how about Branson??? Sure, it's not Texas, but doesn't your map feel incomplete?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and I notice that TEXAS is missing from yours...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, guys,

I'm up for F-burg, too. Been there a couple of itmes. Nice town, good food. And, of course, with other Outbackers there, there wouldn't be a better place to be.

Let's do it!

Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> 7heaven said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Ghosty, the big MO is missing in your map, how about Branson???Â Sure, it's not Texas, but doesn't your map feel incomplete?Â
> ...


which I intend to correct later this year, however difficult that might be for a Sooner fan.....


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > 7heaven said:
> ...


Oh, I'm sorry ... I didn't realize that you were a Sooner fan ...

I will start using smaller words...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Sure wish I could join you guys in Fredericksburg! I spent a weeken in Kerrville in '76. I was on my way to flight school and got a rock thru the radiator of my Capri (remember the Mercury Capri?). Love Texas! Maybe next year, I'll be able to make it.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Some of us Southeastern Outbackers would love to pull out that way and join yall. We are planned for early May and mid June, but will be following your post for dates/places to see if it would work out.







Would be great to meet all you Texans and other neighbors.


----------



## Spring Outbackers (Feb 15, 2005)

We are looking forward to meeting anyone in the Outback family. Frederickburg sounds good! I'll be at Enchanted Rock with the Boy Scouts the first weekend in April. It is the Troops' favorite place to go hiking and climbing. sunny


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Sounds great. A Texas Outbackers Rally would be wonderful to attend. Fredricksburg is a great place to go.

Lets set a timeframe.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

ee4308 said:


> Some of us Southeastern Outbackers would love to pull out that way and join yall. We are planned for early May and mid June, but will be following your post for dates/places to see if it would work out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like Fredericksburg is the place. Now all we have to do is try and come up with a date to try and fit as many schedules as possable. "DW is already pinging over here"








And ole vern is ready as well









PS:May is a good time for us, what does everyone else think.

Vern


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh, boy! This sounds like fun!! I'm sure we want to stay away from Memorial Day weekend, so that leaves Fridays, 5/5, 5/12 or 5/19.

Ghosty: We'll be in the Outback with the OU decal on the back!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> PS:May is a good time for us, what does everyone else think.


May is usually OK with the Walters, too. However, I'm stuck in Abilene the weekends of the 6th and 20th.

So Verne (or the DW), pick a date and lets go for it.

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

mswalt said:


> > PS:May is a good time for us, what does everyone else think.
> 
> 
> May is usually OK with the Walters, too. However, I'm stuck in Abilene the weekends of the 6th and 20th.
> ...


Lets shoot for the weekend of the 13th. Since I haven't been at work in 3 weeks I'm going to have to check the open leave dates for the 12th & 15th. I think they are still open but would like to take off so I could drive in and out on those days.

Vern

Fredericksburg KOA


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Lets shoot for the weekend of the 13th.


The 13th is OK with me. That's Mother's Day weekend, but that doesn't make any difference to me. What about y'all?

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

mswalt said:


> > Lets shoot for the weekend of the 13th.
> 
> 
> The 13th is OK with me. That's Mother's Day weekend, but that doesn't make any difference to me. What about y'all?
> ...


OK here







, My dads birthday is on the 11 and mothers day on the weekend but I will stop by there house mid week.

Vern


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Probably drove everybody crazy today changing the rally name but I didnâ€™t want for it to focus on a single state. Finally came up with South Central for our area. I had to come up with something with all the other Outbackers Rallies using those fancy names.









Vern


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We stayed there a few months ago (at the Fredericksburg KOA). As I recall, they do have a rear area in the park that has several spots bunched close to each other. Maybe we could try to centralize in there? I could see if they could email me a site map (I don't believe they have one posted online and I can't find the one they gave us).

Whaddya think?


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

ROAD TRIP









You know, we just may join you fellow Outbackers. 
I have to check a few things on this end and see if we can pull this off.
Heck, we're only 2,210 miles away


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Enjoy the outing all.

Although I gotta say, around these parts (L.A.), rumor of a rally in "South Central" causes police sirens to go off all over the city.









Have a great one


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

WooHoo, got the 12th and the 15th forcasted for leave. Who is going to call the KOA and check on the lots, or are we going to make our own reservations? It would really be nice to get all the lots together.

Vern


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I'll contact the KOA this afternoon to enquire about getting a site map and block of sites. I just tried calling there, but there is no one in the office until 4:00 PM today, so I'll call after that.

I'll let everyone know my findings.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

The KOA website says 5/12 is their annual free camping day. I suppose we should get sites reserved as soon as we can to beat the rush!


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I finally got in touch with the KOA. They do have availability that weekend. She faxed me a site map, but the fax is mostly unreadable. I'll call again this morning to find a way to get a better copy to post.

They have an area in the rear of the facility with several sites grouped together. They are asking for a count of how many Outbackers we would have. So, let's get a headcount...just let me know if you are going.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

proffsionl said:


> I finally got in touch with the KOA. They do have availability that weekend. She faxed me a site map, but the fax is mostly unreadable. I'll call again this morning to find a way to get a better copy to post.
> 
> They have an area in the rear of the facility with several sites grouped together. They are asking for a count of how many Outbackers we would have. So, let's get a headcount...just let me know if you are going.
> [snapback]85991[/snapback]​


Count us in (Vern & Kathy)

Vern


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm pretty sure we can make it as well. I've stayed at the KOA, it's fine. Close to F'burg and Lukenbach.
Just in case we need a backup, last time I tried setting up a rally, I contacted Oakwood RV resort. It's just off the main drag in F'burg on highway 16. The added benefit is that if we book 10 sites we get free use of their Rally Room for one night. Group rate is $20/day for electric and water.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm *in* for Friday, the 12th; Saturday, the 13th; Sunday, the 14th. We'll depart mid-morning on Monday, the 15th.

Ah, 3 nights with my fellow Outbackers. Man, I can harldy wait!!!!!

Are we making our own reservations?

Proffsionl, let me know what you find out.

Mark


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, here is an update. They are mailing me (snailmail) a copy of the site map as they cannot send a soft copy via email and the fax just isn't looking too great. I'll be happy to share the fax document (it is somewhat readable on my computer). I'm not sure what the best way to pass the fax on to people is (I have it as a MS fax document). I am open to suggestions.

The woman I spoke with (Karen) will be happy to take reservations. She will hold sites in the H, I, and J rows. Any very long rigs (like mine) will want to be in H due to the length of the sites (I have H1 reserved). These sites are in the rear of the park away from the highways (you'll thank me later). They are nicely grouped together and shaded.

Karen will hold these rows for us until March 24th. The block is held under my name (Kevin Taylor).

The prices are:
H1, H2, H4, I6 $27.50/night 30 and 50 amp hookups
All others $25.50/night 30 amp hookups only

We get 10% off for Good Sam, KOA, TACO memberships.

I am arriving Thursday evening and leaving Sunday.

If you are bringing pets, they have a pretty strict policy regarding leashes, etc. You may ask Karen for the details. She can be reached at 830-997-4796 or 800-562-0796.

Please let me know if you have any questions in the forum or email me at [email protected]

I'm looking forward to meeting a BUNCH of Outbackers!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Like I said, I'm in. Just got off the phone with Karen at the KOA. I'm in site H2, next to proffssionl.

Looking forward to it.









Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I've uploaded the KOA sitemap into the Gallery click here KOA Sitemap

The reserved area is in the bottom right section, rows H, I, J (right to left)

Regards, Glenn KOA sitemap


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

GlenninTexas said:


> I've uploaded the KOA sitemap into the Gallery click here KOA Sitemap
> 
> The reserved area is in the bottom right section, rows H, I, J (right to left)
> 
> ...


I just tried calling and I guess they had already gone home for the day, will call in the morning. Had a bit of a problem at work with a fellow employee, seams he went and put in leave after me for the 15th and threw a fit and I lost the day. I will still be showing up Friday the 12th around noon and leave on Sunday. I will monitor the situation and hope I can get the day back if not oh well.









Vern









*UPDATE*







I modified the KOA Map and made a mini map of the sites only so it could be read easier.

Updated KOA Mini Site Map


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

My thanks go out to both Glenn and Vern for updating the map.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

proffsionl said:


> My thanks go out to both Glenn and Vern for updating the map.
> [snapback]86658[/snapback]​


Your Welcome







Does anyone have site H3? If not I am asking for that site.









Vern


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm going to try getting I5 reserved this morning.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Reserved my slot this morning (arrival on the 12th at noon)







Karen was telling me they will be assigning the sites by rig size so I guess I'll find out where I'll be when I get there. By the way HE3 is taken by a permeate resident.







We are ready to meet some of the Outbackers























Vern


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I have posted an updated scan of the site map (in color)...

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...cmd=si&img=2264


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

When we get closer to the travel date I will take a head count and have some t-shirts made for the rally.









Vern


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Having never attended a Rally, I can only assume we will have some sort of pot-luck dinner either Friday or Saturday night???
If so, I'll smoke a brisket before the event and bring it along.

Maybe the talk of food will intice a few stragglers to join us.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Having never attended a Rally, I can only assume we will have some sort of pot-luck dinner either Friday or Saturday night???
> If so, I'll smoke a brisket before the event and bring it along.


Man, that sounds good!! My mouth is watering already. DW and I will come up with something, too. Just don't know what yet.

I am looking forward to this.

Come on the rest of you Texas Outbackers. Get your sites reserved soon.

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

mswalt said:


> > Having never attended a Rally, I can only assume we will have some sort of pot-luck dinner either Friday or Saturday night???
> > If so, I'll smoke a brisket before the event and bring it along.
> 
> 
> ...


*"FOOD"* Did Someone Mention Food?







DW and I will make a gallon of our super beans, I guarantee you can't stay away from these things. When we make these I will eat till I pop.









Vern


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Super Beans Vern? Can you share the recipe ?

John


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Just made our reservation for the Spring South Central Rally! Arrive Fri, 5/12 for 2 nights. We can't wait to meet all the other Outbackers!
















I'm not much of a cook, but I'll try anything once! Of course, we can always jump in to provide the beer, wine and Marguerita mix!










Did everyone else get the dog lecture? I think we may have to sign a statement that we have no Doberman, pit bull or Rottweiller blood in our collies.









Super Beans? Is this why there are no campfires allowed?


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

summergames84 said:


> Just made our reservation for the Spring South Central Rally! Arrive Fri, 5/12 for 2 nights. We can't wait to meet all the other Outbackers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Super Beans Vern? Can you share the recipe ?
> 
> John


Here it is...

Super Beans








Recipe: Note, before you make these let me make sure I have put this down right. I have no clue where Kathy put the recipe.

1 Gallon cooked Bush Pinto Beans
2 Links of Chorizo ( There is a special brand)
1 Pound Bacon
1 Teaspoon Minced Garlic
Salt to Taste (Be careful here)

Cut up bacon and chorizo in small pieces put in frying pan, add garlic and cook until well done. Pour in the gallon of beans and bring to a boil salt to taste (If needed) most of the time not really needed. Serve...









*WARNING: EATING LARGE AMOUNTS OF THESE BEANS HAS BEEN KNOWN TO CAUSE GAS...*









PS: You forgot the part where they said THIS IS NOT A BANK, DO NOT LEAVE DEPOSITS.









Vern


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey, Vern,
Super Beans sound like something even I could make! Thanks for sharing the recipe. DH's mouth is already watering.

Let's see, we have brisket, beans, beer, wine, margueritas.....Let the party begin!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks Vern


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Update, DW is home and I have the recipe now.

Here it is...

*Super Beans*








*Recipe:*

1 Gallon cooked Bush Pinto Beans
*4 Links of Chorizo ( There is a special brand - APCO*)
1 Pound Bacon
*4* *Teaspoons Minced Garlic*
*1 Large Tomato*
*Cilantro to taste*
*1 Small Onion*
Salt to Taste (Be careful here)

Cut up bacon and chorizo in small pieces put in frying pan, add garlic, tomato, onion, cilantro and cook until well done. Pour in the gallon of beans and bring to a boil salt to taste (If needed) most of the time not really needed. Serve... essen.gif

Also got the Outback out of storage and home. Remind me to never to leave it in outside storage for 8 months again.







Took me 2 days to clean that mess up but were almost ready to roll.









Vern


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Super Beans recipe just gets better!







Thanks, Vern!


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Lookin' kinda quiet...we must have more Texas Outbackers than this...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Lookin' kinda quiet...we must have more Texas Outbackers than this...


proffsionl,

I agree. Come on, Texans, get your reservations in!

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

mswalt said:


> > Lookin' kinda quiet...we must have more Texas Outbackers than this...Â
> 
> 
> proffsionl,
> ...


No joke







*"HELLO TEXAS IS ANY ONE HOME"?* Looks like we are going to have to call for reinforcements from the other Outback rallies.









Vern


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, if it helps any, here are a couple of things happening that weekend in the area.
____________________________________________________________________
Founders Day Festival

Saturday, May 13, 2006
10AM - 5PM

Location: Pioneer Museum Complex
309 W Main St
Fredericksburg, TX 78624

Phone: (830) 997-2835

The pioneer museum presents a day of various living history activities, artisan demonstrations, live music and great food for both local families and visitors alike. Come see activities such as blacksmithing, soap making, sheep shearing, spinning, wool dyeing, flint knapping, fence making, corn grinding, quilting, and much more. Admssion is free but donations accepted.

___________________________________________________________________

Lukenbach, Texas
Saturday, May 13, 2006
9:00pm

Roger Creager concert

____________________________________________________________________

Anf of course, some of the best German food west of the Motherland! My favorite is;
Friedhelm's Bavarian Inn
905 W. Main St.
Fredericksburg, TX 78624 
Phone: (830) 997-6300


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

> Well, if it helps any, here are a couple of things happening that weekend in the area.
> ____________________________________________________________________
> Founders Day Festival
> 
> ...


Hummm, Outbackers Founders Day Festival
















Vern


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

My DW and I are very excited a Rally is being planned for Texas. Our only issue is we need to be in New Braunfels all day Saturday for a Band Festval with my son. I do not know if we will be back for dinner Saturday night but I hope so because the Brisket and Beans sound great!!!!!!!

We plan on arriving Friday night and will depart sometime Sunday. I will reserve a site as soon as I know our plans for sure.

Thanks for getting this going!!!!!

By the way I have a friend of mine that will most likely come as well but they have a Roo so we will have to get some Outback Stickers for them.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I appreciate the invite to the rally... Sounds great! I am going to talk to my DW and see if we have any plans for that weekend. (ok, ok, ok, yes she does wear the pants!) Will do my best to clear the schedule and make it down there.

Thanks again


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Texas Friends said:


> . (ok, ok, ok, yes she does wear the pants!)
> 
> Thanks again
> [snapback]88674[/snapback]​


Most of us will not admit to that







She tells me i can be in charge when she is not home, just do not make any decisions









John


----------



## krawwler (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks like we are set on go for that weekend. Looking forward to meeting all the outbackers...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Hummm, Outbackers Founders Day Festival


Yeah, Verne, Sounds like a festival to me! Yea!!!

Looking forward to it. BTW, it is May yet?

krawwler, good to go! See you there!

Mark


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We will be there!!!! I will be reserving a space tomorrow. Sounds like a great time.

Site information to follow.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

OK..... The DW said we can go! Actually she is looking forward to it! As far as a reservation goes, I have been calling the camp site ALL DAY and have only got a busy signal... Good luck getting thru and let me when someone answers!

See ya in May


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Great news, TexasFriends! See ya'll in May!

By my preliminary count, there are 8 confirmed for the rally:

Vern
mswalt
proffsionl
summergames
GlenninTexas
kbrazielTX
krawwler
Texas Friends

Come on Outbackers! sunny


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Its looking better... When I called this morning at least I got an answering machine instead of a busy signal!

I'll call back later


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

We are booked !

Arrive later on Friday the 12th and head out Sunday afternoon.... Karen wouldnt give me an exact site number yet but she did say we will all be grouped together down in the bottom area.

Looking forward to meeting everyone and for those that havent seen Outbacks Kargaroo Toy Box, thats what we have !

see ya in May

p.s. If you havent checked out the map of outbackers yet be sure and look for it on the forum - really neat


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We are booked as well!!!

Same as Texas Friends. Karen would not give me a site number but did make sure we are part of the "Texas Outbackers Rally 2006".

We look forward to meeting everyone....

KB


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

For starting off slow, this rally is sure taking shape. Too far for me tho (this year)

John


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

tdvffjohn said:


> For starting off slow, this rally is sure taking shape. Too far for me tho (this year)
> 
> John
> [snapback]89206[/snapback]​


Humm, I see a new mod in progress. Wings and a Jet Engine







Fly to those far away Outback Rallies









Looks as if things are shaping up nicely for this Rally. Keep those names coming.

Vern
mswalt
proffsionl
summergames
GlenninTexas
kbrazielTX
krawwler
Texas Friends

Just finished setting up the Tundra with all the necessary equipment and some custom stuff as well. Still need to do a hitch adjustment but thatâ€™s about it for the TV. As for the Outback all she needs is an inspection sticker. I did order some fiberglass restore for one side to put the color back into it. Over time one side is kind of sun bleached. Kathy wants to go on a short run on March 17th, 18th and head home the 19th. If any of you guys are game looks like we will be heading for Guadalupe River RV Resort in Kerrville to take the Outback on a road check.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Texas Outbackers,

I am not from Texas, but my son lives in Dallas. Me and DW are from Alabama and we have most of this season booked so far with the Southeastern bunch, which I might add are a great bunch of Outbackers.







But next year, if yall would have us we would love to try and come to one of the Texas Outbackers rallies.







Me and DW could swing by Dallas and see our son's family while we are out that way.

Yall have a great rally, and welcome back on the road.









Leon


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Crawfish said:


> Texas Outbackers,
> 
> I am not from Texas, but my son lives in Dallas. Me and DW are from Alabama and we have most of this season booked so far with the Southeastern bunch, which I might add are a great bunch of Outbackers.
> 
> ...


We would love to have ya Leon. Come on down any time, we'll leave the light on for ya.









Vern


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

What happened?







Don't poop out now!







We need more folks to register...









Vern

Update: Looks like I'm going to get the 15th off







WooHoo


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Come on, Texas and surrounding states! Don't forget to sign up for the rally in Fredericksburg. action We need to stay on the first page of the rally section!


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

You guys have a good time, unfortunately, we have to pass due to mother's day weekend. Have a cold one for me. We are heading to the Frio on Mem. day weekend for a few days. Just got back from there and had a wonderful time. check this site out if you would like. This a great facility. www.parkviewriversiderv.com directly across from garner sp and overlooks the frio river.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

rnameless said:


> You guys have a good time, unfortunately, we have to pass due to mother's day weekend. Have a cold one for me. We are heading to the Frio on Mem. day weekend for a few days. Just got back from there and had a wonderful time. check this site out if you would like. This a great facility. www.parkviewriversiderv.com directly across from garner sp and overlooks the frio river.
> [snapback]91353[/snapback]​


So if you have a wonderful wife who loves to camp as your signature states, then what's the problem of camping on Mother's Day? It sounds likea perfect gift for her.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

> This a great facility. www.parkviewriversiderv.com directly across from garner sp and overlooks the frio river.


I know the place very well, camp there all the time. It is exactly 102 miles to Lot 22 (the one with the cement pad where the old ranch house use to be) to my driveway.









Vern


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

vern38 said:


> > This a great facility.Â www.parkviewriversiderv.comÂ directly across from garner sp and overlooks the frio river.
> 
> 
> I know the place very well, camp there all the time. It is exactly 102 miles to Lot 22 (the one with the cement pad where the old ranch house use to be) to my driveway.
> ...


Now that's a great idea for our next Texas rally, floating the Frio with an iced down cooler of beverages and some fellow Outbackers. What could be better than that?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

South Central SUMMER Rally at Frio River? action sunny


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

summergames84 said:


> South Central SUMMER Rally at Frio River? action sunny
> [snapback]91368[/snapback]​


Your on, that sounds great!!!







I'll make the post.









Vern


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> rnameless said:
> 
> 
> > You guys have a good time, unfortunately, we have to pass due to mother's day weekend.Â Have a cold one for me.Â We are heading to the Frio on Mem. day weekend for a few days.Â Just got back from there and had a wonderful time.Â Â check this site out if you would like.Â This a great facility.Â www.parkviewriversiderv.comÂ directly across from garner sp and overlooks the frio river.
> ...


Unfortunately, it is not about her mother's day but her mother's mother's day and mine also. guilt will lend you to do things that way. oh well.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

[/quote]

Unfortunately, it is not about her mother's day but her mother's mother's day and mine also. guilt will lend you to do things that way. oh well.
[snapback]91583[/snapback]​[/quote]

I figured as much, just yuanking your chain for fun. Maybe you'll be able to make the Summer rally at the FRIO!

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Spring Outbackers (Feb 15, 2005)

Okay count us in. I have our reservations and we are set. Can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

summergames84 said:


> Great news, TexasFriends! See ya'll in May!
> 
> By my preliminary count, there are 8 confirmed for the rally:
> 
> ...


*Update: 9*

vern38
mswalt
proffsionl
summergames
GlenninTexas
kbrazielTX
krawwler
Texas Friends
Spring Outbackers

WhooHoo, Looking Good









Vern


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Glad you can come, Spring Outbackers! See you in Fredericksburg! action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Vern, you might have to up that rally total. I PMed Ghosty and I believe he and the DW have made reservations, too!

Keep 'em coming, Texans!

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

mswalt said:


> Hey, Vern, you might have to up that rally total. I PMed Ghosty and I believe he and the DW have made reservations, too!
> 
> Keep 'em coming, Texans!
> 
> ...


*Update: 10*

vern38
mswalt
proffsionl
summergames
GlenninTexas
kbrazielTX
krawwler
Texas Friends
Spring Outbackers
Ghosty

WhooHoo, Looking Really Good









Vern


----------



## Spring Outbackers (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey, Thanks Summergames88! sunny We are so close and never have met. We are so excited about meeting all that come to the rally. See ya'll there!


----------



## Jarhead & The Texan (Mar 18, 2006)

Would love to make it, would be a great run, but have to work nights those days...bummer...

We'll catch all ya'll on the flip side.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Yo Texans, where ya go?









Vern


----------



## krawwler (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks like there is going to be some sort of motorcycle rally that weekend in May. Fredericksburg will probably be packed out.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

krawwler said:


> Looks like there is going to be some sort of motorcycle rally that weekend in May. Fredericksburg will probably be packed out.
> [snapback]96351[/snapback]​


When I checked the Chamber of Commerce website the motorcycle raly was the preceeding weekend. I tmay have moved though.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Glenn,

Being an avid rider I have the scoop and You are right... the rally(ride) you are talking about is the "Hill Country Run". It is the week prior to our get together, May 5-7 at Lady Bird Johnson Park.
It shouldnt be any problem.....

Maybe someone can answer this one for me.
This will be our first rally to attend. Earlier in the postings someone mentioned something about a pot luck dinner... Is this still planned? Which night?

Bryan


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I opened that disccussin by offering to do a brisket. Others joineded in. I imagine we'll discuss this a bit more as we get closer to the event. I suggest we do it Saturday evening because some folks may be arriving later on Friday and wouldn't have proper time to prepare, but I'm flexible.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I like the suggestion of the potluck on Sat. That way, if some arrive later, they won't miss out.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I like the suggestion of the potluck on Sat. That way, if some arrive later, they won't miss out.


Me, too.

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Saturday night works better for us.... we will get there later Friday and have to head out sunday afternoon

Bryan


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Saturday night works better for us as well.























Vern


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Settled, then. Saturday night it is!

Yum. Yum.

Still don't know what we'll be bringing but will decide sometime.









Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Excuse the bump, please, but wanted to remind all Outbackers, Texans or not, to register for this rally! It's only a month away!

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

The weekend of the South Central Outbackers rally will be a great time to visit Fredericksburg. I'll try to post the link, but you know, I am computer illiterate!

Fredericksburg Founders Festival


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Sounds like the dance Saturday night could be fun!


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Are there anymore spots available? Not really new to this forum been lurking for awhile but would like to maybe go to this. I have a wife and a one year old daughter and we NEED to get out off Houston and Relax







. If there are please let me know if I should just call the KOA and make a reservation.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, Brian and welcome! Just call the KOA and let her know that you are with the Outbackers rally. There should still be spots available in the area she has designated for us.

Sure hope you can make it. I can relate to wanting to get out of Houston for a break. We are planning a potluck for Sat night. We will be doing our menu soon. action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Sure hope you can make it.


Me, too! See ya there?

Mark


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Got my reservation. We will see you there.

Brian


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

briansk11 said:


> Got my reservation. We will see you there.
> 
> Brian
> [snapback]101967[/snapback]​


Yea! See you there!!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Bad news,

Idon't think I'll make the May Rally. My wife has had two operations on her knee and can put any weight on her left foot for 4-6 weeks, so getting in and out of the RV with crutches isn't in the cards.
We'll try to make the Frio River trip though.

Someone else will have to do a brisket.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the surgery and that you won't be able to make it. That brisket sounded great.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glenn,

Sorry to hear that. Hey, what if we all pitch in and carry her around? I just ordered a Wonder Wheels Deluxe Cart. She'd probaloy fit in that!

See ya next time?

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, fellow rallyers,

Do we have a head count anywhere on how many people will actually be attending?









It's no big deal.........I'd just like to know........AND, it would make it easier to decide what to bring.









Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Good news after all. My wife and I are going to drive out for the pot luck dinner Saturday evening, so the brisket is back on!!
Unfortunately we won't be able to camp this time. Oh well, the point was to meet everyone.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Hey, fellow rallyers,
> 
> Do we have a head count anywhere on how many people will actually be attending?
> 
> ...


Mark,
We will have 4. My son has a band competition and awards program at Schliterbauhn Saturday so we will not be there for dinner. However we are driving in early Friday and will be able to visit with all the other early arivals and will stay through lunch on Sunday. Hopefully that will give us some time to get to know everyone.

18 days and counting.

KB


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Hey, fellow rallyers,
> 
> Do we have a head count anywhere on how many people will actually be attending?
> 
> ...


It will be me and my DW...we're leaving the kids with the grandparents. We are arriving on Thursday and staying 'til Sunday.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, so that's .................
mswalt and DW (Mark and Tish) = 2
GlenninTexas and DW = + 2 =4
proffsional and DW = + 2 = 6
Ghosty and DW = +2 = 8
vern38 and Kathy = +2 = 10
summergames84 and DH = +2 = 12
kbrazielTX and DW and 2 kids = +4 = 16 (12 for dinner)
krawwler and DW = +2 = 18 (14 for dinner)
Texas Friends and DW = +2 = 20 (16 for dinner)
Spring Outbackers and DW = +2 = 22 (18 for dinner)
briansk11 and DW and mother and 2 kids = +5 = 27 (23 for dinner)

Now, did I miss anyone? How about kids for those listed above that I forgot?

Man, am I looking forward to this!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















Mark

PS *Please note that I only listed the names of the ones I could remember right off. I just didn't want to take the time to look everyone up to see if I could find them. Please feel free to correct me.*


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Mark:
I am very impressed by your math skills.







You have us down correctly, 2 for dinner. We will arrive Friday and leave Sunday. It is so close I can taste the brisket. I'm glad Glenn and DW can make it after all!


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

It will be me, my wife, my mother, and 2 kids


----------



## CossatotCampers (Jul 6, 2005)

We really appreciate the invite!

We're planning to camp somewhere close this weekend and have reservations at Guadalupe River RV Resort in Kerrville for Mem'l Day (Great place - this is a return trip)...

Don't know if we can fit in a third trip this month....









And those beans sure do sound good!









Any Georgetown / San Marcos / New Braunfels area campground recommendations? Want a shady, not-too-crowded place with things for kids to do....

Angela


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Don't know if we can fit in a third trip this month


Even if you can't make a third camping trip, stop by anyway just to meet eveyone.
We'd love to meet y'all.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

CossatotCampers said:


> Any Georgetown / San Marcos / New Braunfels area campground recommendations? Want a shady, not-too-crowded place with things for kids to do....
> 
> Angela
> [snapback]105063[/snapback]​




I highly rcommend the Potter's Creek. It's a Corps of Engineers park on Canyon Lake west of New Braunfel. It's first come. first serve so I've normally went down on Thursday afternoon to insure I get a good selection of sites.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Less than two weeks away! Can't wait to meet you guys!

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Are we ready to start the menu planning for Sat night? Brisket and Super Beans are already on the list.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Are we ready to start the menu planning for Sat night? Brisket and Super Beans are already on the list.


DW is planning some sort of dessert.

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I see you guys have it under control here. I am "REALLY READY" for this trip. Things have been crazy at work (short staffed and to many projects) so it's time to go hide for a while. Thinking about those beans made me hungry for them so I made a batch this weekend just to make sure I remembered how to do it right. The results were





















Cant' wait so meet you guys...

Vern


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking forward to some great fellowship myself!

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I'll bring a salad of some sort...one that travels well!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Only nine days to go!!









I can't wait. I need some time off.









Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Is 23 still an accurate count for dinner?

I plan on driving over and arriving about 4pm so we can visit a while before the pot luck dinner. I'll assume dinner will be about 6pm or so unless anyone has a better time. If anyone will have an empty oven to stick the brisket in to keep warm until dinner time, I'd appreciate it.

Looking forward to this.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> If anyone will have an empty oven to stick the brisket in to keep warm until dinner time, I'd appreciate it.


With 10 ovens there, I don't think that will be a problem.









See ya there!

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Texas Friends and DW = +2 = 20 (16 for dinner)

Now, did I miss anyone? How about kids for those listed above that I forgot?

Mark,

include one child (age 13) with us..... (total of 3 attending for Texas Friends)

Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Bryan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, that looks like 24 for dinner if I added correctly. GREAT!

See y'all next week.

Mark


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Who will be arriving early Friday? We are heading out Thursday and staying one night around Temple. Should be to the Rally campground by 11am on Friday. We are so excited to meet other Outbackers.....

KB


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I plan on getting there pretty early on Friday. Expect to leave early Friday morning and it's about a 3 1/2 hour drive. I'm thinking about noon.

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We will leave Katy Fri morning and should arrive around noon or early afternoon. Can't wait!


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

We are leaving Northwest Houston Early Friday. Hopefully be there after lunch. Traveling with a 1 year old so could be longer.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

We will leaving early Friday and be there around 11:00am that is if our new passenger doesnâ€™t need to many potty breaks.









Can't wait, looking foward to next weekend!!!









Vern


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

We will be bringing a pasta salad. I am ready to go, just 4 days of work


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Did we evr get a final count and names of everyone going ...

I will be there -- got my reservation already -- just forgot to tell anyone...

also -- if someone could give me a heads up what they would like for me to bring food or beer wise that would be great....

thx


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Did we evr get a final count and names of everyone going ...


To the best of my knowledge, there will be 24 for dinner on Saturday night.

Ghosty,

Beer and wine?

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We will bring a fruit salad and some beer and wine. Wow, it is only 4 working days away!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Wow, it is only 4 working days away


WoooooooooooooooooHoooooooooooooooooooo!

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

mswalt said:


> > Wow, it is only 4 working days away
> 
> 
> WoooooooooooooooooHoooooooooooooooooooo!
> ...


I second that!

*WoooooooooooooooooHoooooooooooooooooooo!

WoooooooooooooooooHoooooooooooooooooooo!*

Come on Friday!!!























Vern


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We'll try to bring some sort of veggie or salad item...


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Rally Forecast...










Looking Good!!!









Vern


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Three and a wake-up!

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I've bought a decent sized brisket, and will get some sausage links to smoke to augment the brisket.

Can't wait.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> get some sausage links


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, love sausage!

Can't wait, either.

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I have seen a couple replies about bringing some type of salad but havent seen anything on a POTATO SALAD.

So I will bring some *potato salad*....  Please let me know if this conflicts with anything that someone has already planned...

Bryan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> So I will bring some potato salad


You can't have too much potato salad with brisket and beans!

See everyone TOMORROW!

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh, Boy, Oh, Boy, Oh, Boy!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

*WoooooooooooooooooHoooooooooooooooooooo!*

On the road again







See Y'all tomorrow...









Vern


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We are hitting the road tonight to visit some friends in Waco. We look forward to seeing everyone tomorrow.






























KB


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Having a great time here at the Rally, will post upon return...

Vern


----------

